

As Stadiums Vanish, Their Debt Lives On - ojbyrne
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/09/08/sports/08stadium.html

======
stretchwithme
I say any money borrowed should be approved of by the voters and paid down
within half the useful life of the thing built. And each taxpayer should get a
separate bill each year for their share.

There's no justification for dragging out the payment periods forever. Its not
like this borrowing is a one time thing as it is when you buy your house.

And there's also no reason the taxpayer should have to subsidize sports fans
or help raise the salaries of athletes, which this practice most certainly
does. Its a subsidy for sports teams, which gives them more money to outbid
each other for the top players.

